# Kompletter Fangstopp für Aal gefordert



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2021)

Siehe auch hier: https://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/angeln-allgemein/news/kommt-ein-fangverbot-fuer-aale-in-2022/


----------



## Orothred (5. November 2021)

Um die Titelfrage zu beantworten: Ja, sehen wir, eventuell halt nicht von Aalen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2021)

Sinn macht ein Fangverbot nur in Gewässern mit Anschluss zu Nord- oder Ostsee und dann im Zusammenhang mit völliger Durchgängigkeit - also ohne Wasserkraftwerke mit Aalhäckselturbinen usw. !

In stehenden Binnengewässer ohne Zu- und Abwanderung macht ein Fangverbot grundsätzlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2021)

Ich stehe einen Aal-Fangverbot nicht ablehnend gegenüber, obwohl ich leidenschaftlicher Aal-Angler bin. Dann steige ich halt komplett auf die Jagd nach Küchen-Wallern um.   
Das Resultat eines Fangverbots wäre jedoch das Aussterben des Aals in ganz Bayern, da kein Besatz mehr stattfinden würde und die Aufstiegschancen gleich Null sind. Mein Verein investiert bisher da ca. 1000 € pro Jahr. Das wären dann in der Zukunft 0 €.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sinn macht ein Fangverbot nur in Gewässern mit Anschluss zu Nord- oder Ostsee und dann im Zusammenhang mit völliger Durchgängigkeit - also ohne Wasserkraftwerke mit Aalhäckselturbinen usw. !
> 
> In stehenden Binnengewässer ohne Zu- und Abwanderung macht ein Fangverbot grundsätzlich keinen Sinn.



Doch, wenn in diesen Gewässern wird dann zukünftig nicht mehr besetzt, also die Glasaale bleiben dem natürlichen Kreislauf erhalten. Ein Kompromiss könnte ein Besatzverbot für Gewässer ohne Abwandermöglichkeit sein. Mache ich bei mir im Verein ganz konsequent. Aalbesatz findet nur in den Flüssen statt, obwohl die Mitglieder maulen. Das nehme ich auf meine Kappe.


----------



## Orothred (5. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich stehe einen Aal-Fangverbot nicht ablehnend gegenüber, obwohl ich leidenschaftlicher Aal-Angler bin. Dann steige ich halt komplett auf die Jagd nach Küchen-Wallern um.
> Das Resultat eines Fangverbots wäre jedoch das Aussterben des Aals in ganz Bayern, da kein Besatz mehr stattfinden würde und die Aufstiegschancen gleich Null sind. Mein Verein investiert bisher da ca. 1000 € pro Jahr. Das wären dann in der Zukunft 0 €.



Wenn ihr investiert, um zu fangen, anstatt zu erhalten, solltet ihr eure Vorgehensweise vielleicht überdenken ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Doch



Nein!
Ein Fangverbot macht in abflusslosen Gewässern keinen Sinn. Die Aale sind ja nunmal drin und kommen nicht weg.

Ein Besatzverbot schon eher.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Wenn ihr investiert, um zu fangen, anstatt zu erhalten,



Ist das nicht in jedem fischereilich genutzten Gewässer so?


----------



## Orothred (5. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist das nicht in jedem fischereilich genutzten Gewässer so?


Also ich kenne seitens meines Vereins genug Besatzmaßnahmen, die vorrangig der Arterhaltung oder Wiederansiedlung dienen......


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Also ich kenne seitens meines Vereins genug Besatzmaßnahmen, die vorrangig der Arterhaltung oder Wiederansiedlung dienen......



Ich auch aber trotzdem kommen die Fische für die Pottis nicht zu kurz(zB Karpfen, Rebos).
Ein reiner Arterhaltungs-Anglerverein ist mir nicht bekannt(und hätte wohl auch kaum zahlende Mitglieder) und auch der Fischbestand in, von Fischern bewirtschafteten, Gewässer dient nicht in erster Linie der Arterhaltung, sondern dem Profit.


----------



## Orothred (5. November 2021)

In Vereinsteichen ganz klar bei dir. Unser Verein bewirtschaftet aber eben auch große Teile der anliegenden Fließgewässer, ob hier tatsächlich Profit bei rum kommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln....das Ziel ist es dort sicherlich ebenfalls nicht. Oder der Vorstand kann nicht rechnen


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Oder der Vorstand kann nicht rechnen



Nicht dass mich das wundern würde aber unterstellen wir mal gute Absicht.  
Denn solche Projekte, die der Arterhaltung und Wiederansiedlung von Fischen dienen sind sehr wichtig und sollten von den Vereinen priorisiert behandelt werden.


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2021)

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In stehenden Binnengewässer ohne Zu- und Abwanderung macht ein Fangverbot grundsätzlich keinen Sinn.


So sehe ich das auch.

In solchen Gewässern würde wohl nur ein Besatzverbot den Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2021)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aalbesatz findet nur in den Flüssen statt, obwohl die Mitglieder maulen.


Guter Ansatz. Allerdings nur, wenn von besetzten Aalen ein nennenswerter Anteil auch die Sargassosee erreicht.

Das ist ja gerade in Bayern oft nicht der Fall.


----------



## Floma (5. November 2021)

Ein komplettes Fangverbot wäre kontraproduktiv. Dann wird nichts mehr besetzt und zweitens wird beim Besatz keine Rücksicht mehr auf die Aale genommen, die sich bereits im Gewässer befinden. Aale die nicht gefangen werden dürfen, kann ja gerne der Wels fressen - das wäre eine mögliche Logik.
Auch wenn es nicht viele schaffen, werden doch auch vereinzelte süddeutsche Aale ihr Ziel erreichen. Vereinsweiher haben oft Anschluss an Fließgewässer oder liegen in Wurfweite. So ganz für die Katz ist das auch nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2021)

Hallo,


Floma schrieb:


> werden doch auch vereinzelte süddeutsche Aale ihr Ziel erreichen


Vereinzelt wird vermutlich nicht reichen.

Und wenn ein Aal es tatsächlich aus einem geschlossenen Gewässer in ein Fließgewässer schafft,  wo bis zum Meer 20-  50 Kraftwerke lauern oder die noch dazu Richtung Schwarzes Meer entwässern, hat das mit Nachhaltigkeit m.E. nicht mehr viel zu tun.

Bessere Alternativen als Fang/Besatzverbot für bestimmte Gewässer fallen mir da jetzt nicht ein.

Ob die Bestände mit weiter so bisher langfristig zu retten, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## crisis (5. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Doch, wenn in diesen Gewässern wird dann zukünftig nicht mehr besetzt, also die Glasaale bleiben dem natürlichen Kreislauf erhalten. Ein Kompromiss könnte ein Besatzverbot für Gewässer ohne Abwandermöglichkeit sein. Mache ich bei mir im Verein ganz konsequent. Aalbesatz findet nur in den Flüssen statt, obwohl die Mitglieder maulen. Das nehme ich auf meine Kappe.


Hier in Hessen müsstest Du das nicht auf Deine Kappe nehmen, da Besatz in geschlossenen Gewässern nicht erlaubt ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Wenn ihr investiert, um zu fangen, anstatt zu erhalten, solltet ihr eure Vorgehensweise vielleicht überdenken ;-)



Bitte 5 Euro ins Phrasenschwein. Wir sind nicht der NABU, sondern ein Fischereiverein. Ja, wir investieren um zu fangen. Und das werden wir auch weiter machen, solange ich Vorstand bin. Für Umwelt und Naturschutz wenden wir trotzdem einen Haufen Zeit auf.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. November 2021)

Aale be- oder genauer genommen umzusetzen macht nur Sinn wenn sie im Besatzgewässer bessere Karten als im Ursprungsgewässer haben. ür die meisten deutschen Flüsse jenseits der Küste kann man das stark anzweifeln. In Deutschland nutzt der Aalbesatz hauptsächlich uns Anglern und den Fischern, sowie zum Erreichen eines Zielwerts an abwandernden Aalen. Wie viele Glasaale dafür verheizt werden und ob die Aale im Meer überhaupt noch weit kommen, war für die Verantwortlichen leider nicht besonders interessant.
Unterm Strich ist der Nutzen von Aalbesatz immer noch vollkommen schleierhaft und das weiß man schon seit Jahren, aber man hat immer noch keinen guten Überblick über den Besatzerfolg, die Gesundheit und Fruchtbarkeit von abwandernden Aalen opder wie viele Aale noch natürlich aufsteigen.
Deshalb sollte man konsequenter Weise jeglichen Aalbesatz der nicht zur Klärung der Sinnhaftigkeit dient, schleunigst einstellen.


----------



## Orothred (5. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Für Umwelt und Naturschutz wenden wir trotzdem einen Haufen Zeit auf.



Und zwar wie und wodurch? Oder sind gleich noch mal 5€ fällig?


----------



## Wollebre (5. November 2021)

will keinen langen Text schreiben.
Vorrangig dürfte der Rückgang sein, das zu viele Glasaale vor Frankreich, Spanien und Portugal abgefischt werden.
Gehen in den Export nach Asien, aber auch für Besatzmaßnahmen in ganz Europa. 
Über Sinn und Unsinn wo die Aale eingesetzt werden ist dann eine andere Sache......
Auf Google gibt es ausreichend Informationen die Jeder nachlesen kann.
Die einzigen die das ändern können, sind die verantwortlichen Politker in den einzelnen Ländern und die in Brüssel. Wenn der Wille denn da ist.
Die Angler zu gängeln ist dann der einfachste Weg. Von denen und deren Verbänden ist doch kein entscheidender Widerstand zu erwarten.....


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. November 2021)

Gute Neuigkeiten, kommt gleich nach Schlagwörtern wie:

Klimaschutz, Spritpreise, Boosterimpfung, Lock-Down, Ampelkoalition, Vegetarier, Veganer, Peta, Westliche Ostsee,
Elektroauto, E-Bike, Kohleausstieg...

Man reiche mir eine Kotztüte. Wie wäre es mit Homeoffice ohne jeglichen Ausgang und soziale Kontakte, natürlich Fleischlos.
Schmelzt den Planeten ein, auch egal.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Und zwar wie und wodurch? Oder sind gleich noch mal 5€ fällig?



Müll sammeln mit 28 Leuten plus Jugendgruppe beim Umwelttag (an dem übrigens alle unsere Gewässer zum Angeln gesperrt sind). Da sind diese Jahr aufgrund der Hochwasser im Sommer Tonnen Müll zusammengekommen. Barben- und Nasenbesatz im Fließgewässer (zu 90% vom Verband finanziert; kostet unseren Verein ca. 100 €).


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. November 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Gute Neuigkeiten, kommt gleich nach Schlagwörtern wie:
> 
> Klimaschutz, Spritpreise, Boosterimpfung, Lock-Down, Ampelkoalition, Vegetarier, Veganer, Peta, Westliche Ostsee,
> Elektroauto, E-Bike, Kohleausstieg...
> ...



Ich vergaß das "Supply-Chain-Management", Sorry


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Die Angler zu gängeln ist dann der einfachste Weg. Von denen und deren Verbänden ist doch kein entscheidender Widerstand zu erwarten.....



Ich glaube nicht, dass man sich traut (und es sinnvoll ist), hier nur die Angler einzuschränken. Es geht hier um das Ende für den Aalfang und damit um ein großes Geschäft. Bin gespannt, wie das weitergeht.


----------



## Floma (5. November 2021)

Was macht der Aal eigentlich wenn er die Meerzuflüsse erreicht? Er hat sich mit Schwund in großen Teilen Europas, und in Deutschland sowieso, von selbst verteilt. Wenn man jetzt das Einsammeln unterlässt, bleiben die ja nicht strategisch günstig in Meeresnähe. Die verteilen sich von selbst und haben bereits den Schwund auf dem Hinweg. Ohne das Abfangen und Verteilmangement steht man, meiner Einschätzung nach, schlechter da. Optimieren lässt sich das Management aber sicherlich. Ich habe bspw. das Gefühl, dass man relativ gut an Aal (in welchem Stadium auch immer) kommt. Was man bestellt kommt auch. Da könnte man doch viel mehr strategisch verteilen.


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2021)

Hallo,

der ICES empfiehlt doch einen kompletten Fangstopp für alle menschlichen Nutzer.

Auch für Glasaalfang, also dann auch kein Besatz mehr.

Der WWF kommentiert das nur.

Totales Fangverbot für Aal gibt es seit längerem in Norwegen.

In Irland und Slowenien mittlerweile auch.

In  der EU gibt es m.W. in einigen Ländern bisher partielle Fangverbote für bestimmte Gewässer oder zu bestimmten Zeiten, siehe z.B. Rhein/Neckar in  BW.



Floma schrieb:


> Ohne das Abfangen und Verteilmangement steht man, meiner Einschätzung nach, schlechter da.


Das sieht die Wissenschaft eben anders.  Die sprechen ja schon von ca. 40% Verlust allein beim Fang und Transport der Glasaale.

Wer da nun richtiger liegt, kann ich als Laie eher schlecht beurteilen.

Ich würde aber trotzdem vermuten, dass die Chancen in Naturgewässern, die möglichst unverbaut und in Küstennähe sind, deutlich höher wären als in Industriegewässern im Binnenland.


----------



## Orothred (5. November 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Gute Neuigkeiten, kommt gleich nach Schlagwörtern wie:
> 
> Klimaschutz, Spritpreise, Boosterimpfung, Lock-Down, Ampelkoalition, Vegetarier, Veganer, Peta, Westliche Ostsee,
> Elektroauto, E-Bike, Kohleausstieg...
> ...



Zusammenhang zum Thema?


----------



## Fruehling (5. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Totales Fangverbot für Aal gibt es seit längerem in Norwegen.
> 
> In Irland und Slowenien mittlerweile auch.
> 
> In  der EU gibt es m.W. in einigen Ländern bisher partielle Fangverbote für bestimmte Gewässer oder zu bestimmten Zeiten, siehe z.B. Rhein/Neckar in  BW....











						Niederlande: Aale mitnehmen verboten - FISCH & FANG
					

FISCH&FANG. Deutschlands erstes Anglermagazin. Immer faszinierend, lebendig und praxisnah. Und immer mit DVD!




					fischundfang.de


----------



## Kizzo40 (5. November 2021)

In Spanien habe ich im Supermarkt Gladsaale in der Dose gesehen. Soviel zu Thema


----------



## Kizzo40 (5. November 2021)

Sorry Glassaale meinte ich


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Schmelzt den Planeten ein, auch egal.



Das passiert in etwa 5 Milliarden Jahren sowieso.
Ich bin aber zuversichtlich. dass das kein Mensch mehr miterlebt.


----------



## Kizzo40 (5. November 2021)

Nicht falsch verstehen Prof. Ich finde das auch nicht toll, aber warum gibt es sowas dort und bei uns wird diskutiert


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen Prof. Ich finde das auch nicht toll, aber warum gibt es sowas dort und bei uns wird diskutiert



Völlig richtig.  
Ich hab nur Aalzheimer geantwortet.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. November 2021)

Wer mal gucken möchte......................


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2021)

Hallo,


Kizzo40 schrieb:


> In Spanien habe ich im Supermarkt Gladsaale in der Dose gesehen. Soviel zu Thema


Das hätte sich vermutlich bei einem europaweiten Fangstopp für alle menschlichen Nutzer erledigt.

Wenn kein Mensch mehr auf Aal fischen darf, würden vermutlich mehr Blankaale die Sargassosee erreichen.

Ob dann auch mehr Glasaale zurückkehren und sich in den Gewässersystemen ansiedeln, die sie auf natürlichem Weg erreichen können, hängt dann wahrscheinlich von anderen Kriterien ab.

Neben der Befischung dürfte ja die Gewässerverbauung der größte Faktor sein.

Wenn es pro WKV tatsächlich je 20% der Absteiger erwischt, bleiben da in vielen Flüssen kaum noch welche vom Besatz übrig, bis das Meer erreicht ist.

Wie sich das mit den Aufsteigern verhält, kann ich als Laie nur schwer beurteilen.

Leicht hat es der Aal aber im Moment sicher nicht.

Reine Angelverbote sehe ich aber kritisch.

Soweit ich mich erinnern, war das ja in NL mal so, dass es zwar Entnahmeverbote für Angler gab, aber die BF mit den Aalschokkern munter weiter  Aale abfischen durften.  Das wäre Anglern in DE wohl schwer vermittelbar.

Aber die Empfehlung des ICES betrifft ja den Aalfang an sich, nicht nur den der Angler.


----------



## rustaweli (5. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Aal es tatsächlich aus einem geschlossenen Gewässer in ein Fließgewässer schafft,  wo bis zum Meer 20-  50 Kraftwerke lauern


Für mich eine der größten Sauereien neben Überfischung und bestimmten Netzen. Das gibt noch was, erwähnte es auch schon beim Lachsthema. 









						Große Wassertiere sind durch den Verlust von frei fließenden Flüssen gefährdet | IGB
					






					www.igb-berlin.de


----------



## andyblub (5. November 2021)

Sinn kann das Ganze für Aalangler auch nur dann machen, wenn die Verbote von verstärkten Kontrollmaßnahmen flankiert werden. Gerade in den großen Flusssystemen sowie Nebenflüssen kommt das bislang äußerst selten vor. Geschieht das nicht, prognostiziere ich lediglich eine starke Zunahme an Barbenanglern, deren Aktivität sich in die Nacht verlagert und der Tauwurm sich zum Lieblingsköder mausert.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (6. November 2021)

Hat jemand Infos oder Studien, ob bayrische Aale den Weg zum Laichen finden?

Ansonsten findet heute immer noch reger Aalbesatz oberhalb von WKAs und abgeschlossenen Gewässern statt. Selbst als Köder werden die noch genommen.

Wenn der Aalbestand nicht bedroht wäre, könnte man ja noch mit Grummeln hinwegsehen. Aber angesichts der Bedrohungslage einfach unverantwortlich.


----------



## yukonjack (6. November 2021)

Bei uns werden jährlich ca. 50 Kg Aal (fangfähig) in einem 8ha großen See besetzt. Die gibt es von unserem Fischlieferanten zu einem "Sonderpreis" dazu. Ich werde mal ein ernstes Wort mit unserem Gewässerwart sprechen. Die Aale bitte ohne Umweg Teich direkt in die Räuchertonnen der Angler, denn für die Fortpflanzung die die ja eh verloren.


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2021)

Hallo,


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Infos oder Studien, ob bayrische Aale den Weg zum Laichen finden?



Natürliches Vorkommen des Aal soll es m.W. in Bayern nur im Einzugsgebiet des Mains gegeben haben, was aber durch die Gewässerverbauungen mittlerweile verhindert wird .

Konkrete Zahlen ob und wie viel Prozent der Satzaale die Laichgebiete erreichen, habe ich nicht.  Das hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wo genau besetzt wurde. Ich kann mich aber an einzelne Studien zur Schädigung/Mortalität an Kraftwerken erinnern.

Unterhalb des Kraftwerks in Dettelbach am Main wurden über mehrere Jahre  Kontrollbefischungen durchgeführt, das hab ich selber gesehen. Da wurde dann eine durchschnittliche  Mortalität von 28% ermittelt.  Allein am Main gibt es aber über 30 Staustufen und Kraftwerke.  Dazu dann noch die Anlagen in den Zuflüssen wie Rednitz/Regnitz/MD-Kanal etc. .

Sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass z.B. von den in MFr besetzten Aalen eine signifikante Anzahl das Meer erreicht.

Im bayerischen Donaugebiet gilt der Aal nicht als heimisch und fällt deshalb dort auch nicht unter die Aal-Management-Verordnung.
Ich hab Berichte gelesen, dass neben den Verbauungen der Donau auch das Schwarze Meer nicht als Wandergebiet für Aale geeignet sein soll.

Ob Aalbesatz in Bayern also nen Beitrag zum Bestandsschutz leistet, kann wohl für die meisten Gewässer stark bezweifelt werden.  100% -ige Beweise dürfte es aber eher nicht geben.


----------



## Fruehling (7. November 2021)

Hier:

www.zobodat.at/pdf/Oesterreichs-Fischerei_54_0230-0234.pdf

wird davon ausgegangen, daß es bereits im 17. und 18. Jahrhundert Aalfänge in Zuflüssen des Schwarzen Meeres gegeben hat. Allerdings gilt das als nicht gesichert. Besatzmaßnahmen, aus denen diese Bestände hätten stammen können, fanden zu der Zeit wohl nicht statt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. November 2021)

Bin schwach in Geographie, aber ist das schwarze Meer nicht die größte Müllhalde der Türkei und biologisch komplett hinüber ? Da war doch was mit den umher treibenden Schleimbatzen die früher völlig unbekannt waren...


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2021)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> aber ist das schwarze Meer nicht die größte Müllhalde der Türkei und biologisch komplett hinüber ?


Die kleinen Meere leiden besonders unter der Verschmutzung, da sieht es ja an der  Ostsee auch nicht mehr so rosig aus.

Jedenfalls hat die EU-Kommission m.W. die Schwarzmeerzuflüsse nicht als natürlichen  Lebensraum für den Europäischen Aal eingestuft und hält Aalbesatz dort nicht für zielführend.


----------



## blassauge (7. November 2021)

*"...vor allem Anlandungen in der Freizeitfischerei mit 276 Tonnen für 2019 weiterhin sehr hoch, zusätzlich fielen 209 Tonnen Fang in der kommerziellen Fischerei an...."*

Wer hat denn hier die Zahlen geliefert, das glaubt doch wohl hoffentlich kein Mensch. Das ist das selbe wie mit den Dorsch-Fangzahlen in der Ostsee. Auch hier fangen angeblich die Angler mehr als alle Fangflotten und Fischer...ich könnt im Strahl kotzen.

Aber ich finde trotzdem, dass hier was gemacht werden muss. Sowohl beim Aal und auch beim Dorsch.


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2021)

Hallo,



blassauge schrieb:


> Anlandungen in der Freizeitfischerei mit 276 Tonnen





blassauge schrieb:


> das glaubt doch wohl hoffentlich kein Mensch.


Dürften zwar Hochrechnungen sein, aber so unglaubwürdig finde ich das gar nicht.

Gibt ja schon allein mehr als 1 Mio organisierte Angler in Deutschland.

Nur auf die allein bezogen wären das im Schnitt gerade mal ca. 250g pro Angler.

In meinem Stammverein ist die Durchschnittsmenge höher.

Aber die Aale aus unseren Gewässern hier dürften für den Fortpflanzungszyklus eh verloren sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

 habe mir gerade mal die Gewichte der gefangenen Aale bei uns in Verein angesehen und die Zahlen von 1984 mit 2020 verglichen, Da bin ich schon erschrocken; im Jahr 1984 wurden 906 Kilogramm Aale angelandet und 2020 66 Kilogramm. Bei ähnlicher Mitgliederzahl, ca. 750.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rheinfischer70 (7. November 2021)

Hast du auch die Besatzmengen verglichen.
Der natürliche Zuzug ist ja extrem start eingebrochen.

Früher war Beastzaal extrem billig, aber das ist schon lange her


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> 1984 wurden 906 Kilogramm Aale angelandet und 2020 66 Kilogramm


Rückgang um ca.  93% ?

Bei uns nur ca. 65% weniger.


rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Hast du auch die Besatzmengen verglichen.


Das dürfte sicherlich ne wichtige Rolle spielen.

Und evtl. auch die strukturelle Änderung  der Anglerschaft.  Reine Spinn- oder Karpfenangler werden vermutlich nur selten Aale fangen und entnehmen.

Dass der Bestand an sich trotzdem dahinschmilzt, scheint aber leider ne Tatsache zu sein.

Da würde bei uns in der Gegend aber höchstens ein Besatzverbot nen Beitrag zum Schutz der Bestände leisten können, denn zur Sargassosee schafft es wohl kaum ein Aal, der in mittelfränkischen Gewässern schwimmt.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Rückgang um ca.  93% ?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

könnte ja auch daran liegen, dass ich seit ca. 30 Jahren nicht mehr auf Aal gefischt habe .
Spaß beiseite, ich bin selbst erschrocken, als ich die Zahlen verglichen habe. Habe zufällig vor einiger Zeit mal die Fangergebnisse von 1984 für einen Bekannten herausgesucht, deshalb hatte ich da die Zahlen parat aber verblüfft bin ich da schon. Als nicht-mehr-Aalfischer hatte ich mich all die Jahre nicht dafür interessiert und dann kommt dieser Hammer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## rustaweli (8. November 2021)

Ich halte diese Statistiken nicht für sehr aussagekräftig. Ich lese jetzt einfach heraus dass über die Jahrzehnte einfach immer weniger auf Aal fischten. Gibt ja nun auch nicht eine Bestandsexplosion an Barschen, nur weil mehr denn früher gefangen werden. 
In solch Statistiken muß einfach viel mehr hineinfliessen.


----------



## MarkusZ (8. November 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich halte diese Statistiken nicht für sehr aussagekräftig.


Ich auch nicht.

Ich vermute, dass in keinem dieser Vereinsgewässer ein natürlicher, sich selbst erhaltender Aalbestand existiert.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (8. November 2021)

Man kann vermuten, dass wenn man nichts Genaues weiss, alles ein Rätsel ist.


----------



## MarkusZ (8. November 2021)

Hallo,

da ich weiß, wo sich diese Gewässer befinden, bzw. wohin sie fließen, ist meine Vermutung schon ziemlich stark.


----------



## Minimax (8. November 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich halte diese Statistiken nicht für sehr aussagekräftig. Ich lese jetzt einfach heraus dass über die Jahrzehnte einfach immer weniger auf Aal fischten. Gibt ja nun auch nicht eine Bestandsexplosion an Barschen, nur weil mehr denn früher gefangen werden.
> In solch Statistiken muß einfach viel mehr hineinfliessen.


Ich glaube, der Rückgang der Aale und ihre  Gefährdung wurde nicht nur bzw. erst in zweiter Linie durch Aalfänge festgestellt, sondern vor allem durch Monitoring der ankommenden Glasaale. Und die haben eben in den letzten Jahrzehnten drastisch abgenommen. Insofern bilden die gesunkenen Aalfänge den Rückgang der ankommenden Aale ab, und nicht etwa die Hinwendung zu anderen Angelfischen, wie Du schreibst.

Hier gibt es eine Grafik über die Menge der ankommenden Glasaale seit den 50er Jahren:








						Glasaal Vorkommen 2020 weiterhin besorgniserregend - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Die European Anglers Alliance (EAA) und die European Fishing Tackle Trade Association (EFTTA) mahnen schon seit vielen Jahren an, dass akute Maßnahmen...




					www.dafv.de


----------



## MarkusZ (8. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Insofern bilden die gesunkenen Aalfänge den Rückgang der ankommenden Aale ab


In Gewässern, wo die Aale auf natürlichem Weg  zu- und abwandern können, wird das so sein.

Dort wo sie früher besetzt wurden, aber nie die Sargassosee erreichten und auch keine Nachkommen zurückkommen, dürfte der Rückgang wohl eher an den Besatzkosten oder geringer Verfügbarkeit an Besatzfiscnen oder am gesteigerten Nachhaltigkeitsgedanken liegen.


----------



## Minimax (8. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Dort wo sie früher besetzt wurden, aber nie die Sargassosee erreichten und auch keine Nachkommen zurückkommen, dürfte der Rückgang wohl eher an den Besatzkosten oder geringer Verfügbarkeit an Besatzfiscnen oder am gesteigerten Nachhaltigkeitsgedanken liegen.


Ja, absolut, das ist richtig. Die genannten Faktoren hängen natürlich indirekt ebenfalls mit dem Gesamtrückgang der Spezies zusammen.
Aale in abgeschlossene Gewässer oder solche, bei denen keinerlei Chance auf Rückkehr besteht, zu besetzen ist jedenfalls vor diesem Hintergrund nicht sehr verantwortungsvoll eine Eselei. Aber ich glaube, das wird kaum noch gemacht.


----------



## Raven87 (8. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Doch, wenn in diesen Gewässern wird dann zukünftig nicht mehr besetzt, also die Glasaale bleiben dem natürlichen Kreislauf erhalten. Ein Kompromiss könnte ein Besatzverbot für Gewässer ohne Abwandermöglichkeit sein. Mache ich bei mir im Verein ganz konsequent. Aalbesatz findet nur in den Flüssen statt, obwohl die Mitglieder maulen. Das nehme ich auf meine Kappe.


Das macht für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn sorry. Weil in Deutschland nicht mehr besetzt wird bleiben die Glasaale dem natürlichen Kreislauf erhalten? Macht für mich keinen Sinn, da der erste große Schaden ja bereits mit den Glasaalen im Meer passiert. 
Der größte Schaden entsteht durch den Fang von Glasaalen durch asiatische Flotten und durch die unverhältnismäßige Industrialisierung der Flüsse!
Ein Besatzverbot für Gewässer ohne Abwandermöglichkeit? Finde ich auch irgendwie sinnlos. Nur diese Maßnahme bewirkt meiner Meinung nach gar nichts, erst Recht nicht, wenn 90% in Flüssen besetzt wird und 10% in Seen. 

Meiner Meinung nach muss es zumindest eine europaweite und generelle Fangbeschränkung geben. Ob sich daran jedoch alle halten bleibt zweifelhaft. Weiterhin müssen wir aufhören die Flüsse wie Kanäle zu behandeln und diese sch... Turbinen abschaffen. Aber ist ja für die Umwelt und der Zweck heiligt alle Mittel. Dieses Scheinheilige in allen Lebenslagen regt mich einfach nur noch auf... (anderes Thema)
Und jeder Angelverein in Deutschland verpflichtet sich zum Schutz und Erhalt der Fauna, das ist Grundlage diesen Verein überhaupt gemeinnützig betreiben zu dürfen. Da ist es dann selbstredend, dass auch Fische besetzt und gepflegt werden, die nicht beangelt werden dürfen. Bei einem Forellenpuff sieht das anders aus, da dieser als Gewerbe läuft, Gewinn machen darf und diesen auch versteuert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube, das wird kaum noch gemacht.



Vergiss es. Hier in Mittelfranken besetzen die Dorfvereine nachwievor Aal in nicht unerheblicher Zahl. Besetzt werden ogt vorgestreckte Aale, die man hier abholt oder zuschicken lässt: https://fischzucht-gerstner.de/fischangebot/satzfische.html

Mir waren die schon immer zu teuer. Pro besetztem Aal landet man bei ca. 80 Cent. Aber unser alter Vorstand hat auch immer dort bestellt und jeden Tümpel besetzt. Jetzt setzen wir nur noch Glasaal in zwei Flüsse, und das auch nur dann, wenn der Verband den Besatz fördert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. November 2021)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Und jeder Angelverein in Deutschland verpflichtet sich zum Schutz und Erhalt der Fauna, das ist Grundlage diesen Verein überhaupt gemeinnützig betreiben zu dürfen. Da ist es dann selbstredend, dass auch Fische besetzt und gepflegt werden, die nicht beangelt werden dürfen.


In unserer Satzung steht, dass wir dem Naturschutz verbunden sind. Von Besatz lese ich da nichts.


----------



## Raven87 (8. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> In unserer Satzung steht, dass wir dem Naturschutz verbunden sind. Von Besatz lese ich da nichts.


Kenne das bisher nur so, von meinen Vereinen denen ich bisher beigewohnt habe bzw. von Freunden. Evtl. ist euer Verein nicht gemeinnützig!?

Das ist jetzt das Erstbeste, was ich gefunden habe, was sich auch mit meinem Wissensstand deckt. Und hinter den Punkten steckt jeweils mehr, als Schonzeiten ein zu halten und den Rasen zu mähen.




__





						Wann ist ein Angelverein gemeinnützig? - ECOVIS agrar
					

Ein gemeinnütziger Verein kann verschiedene Vorteile haben. Doch steuerlich gesehen ist nicht jeder Verein wirklich gemeinnützig.




					www.ecovis.com


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. November 2021)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Kenne das bisher nur so, von meinen Vereinen denen ich bisher beigewohnt habe bzw. von Freunden. Evtl. ist euer Verein nicht gemeinnützig!?
> 
> Das ist jetzt das Erstbeste, was ich gefunden habe, was sich auch mit meinem Wissensstand deckt. Und hinter den Punkten steckt jeweils mehr, als Schonzeiten ein zu halten und den Rasen zu mähen.
> 
> ...



Klar sind wir gemeinnützig. Die Gemeinnützigkeit ergibt sich aber nicht aus Besatzfragen, sondern aus der Mitgliedschaft in einem Naturschutz-Verband (Mittelfränkischer Fischereiverband) und vielfältigen Tätigkeiten, von Müllsammlungen bis bin zu Ausbildung von Jugendlichen zum entsprechenden Umgang mit der Natur.


----------



## rustaweli (8. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Rückgang der Aale und ihre  Gefährdung wurde nicht nur bzw. erst in zweiter Linie durch Aalfänge festgestellt, sondern vor allem durch Monitoring der ankommenden Glasaale. Und die haben eben in den letzten Jahrzehnten drastisch abgenommen. Insofern bilden die gesunkenen Aalfänge den Rückgang der ankommenden Aale ab, und nicht etwa die Hinwendung zu anderen Angelfischen, wie Du schreibst.
> 
> Hier gibt es eine Grafik über die Menge der ankommenden Glasaale seit den 50er Jahren:
> 
> ...


Ich bezog dies rein auf die obig genannten Fangstatistiken von Vereinen. 
Das es nicht gerade gut um den Aal steht ist mir traurigerweise schon länger klar. Bin auch immer im persönlichen Zwiespalt wenn es auf Aal geht. Ganz schwieriges Thema im Bezug auf Aal für mich. Ein Fangverbot wäre für mich ein herber, traditioneller Verlust dt. Angelei. Deutscher Aalfang hat für mich was wie die Stierkämpfe oder Fuchsjagden. Nicht richtig, aber wichtiges Kulturgut. 
Egoistisch, ich weiß, aber ehrlich. 
Mag es mir nicht nehmen lassen.


----------



## Raven87 (8. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Klar sind wir gemeinnützig. Die Gemeinnützigkeit ergibt sich aber nicht aus Besatzfragen, sondern aus der Mitgliedschaft in einem Naturschutz-Verband (Mittelfränkischer Fischereiverband) und vielfältigen Tätigkeiten, von Müllsammlungen bis bin zu Ausbildung von Jugendlichen zum entsprechenden Umgang mit der Natur.


Naja es steht ja klar und deutlich drin "Hege und Pflege des Fischbestandes"...


----------



## Minimax (8. November 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ich bezog dies rein auf die obig genannten Fangstatistiken von Vereinen.
> Das es nicht gerade gut um den Aal steht ist mir traurigerweise schon länger klar. Bin auch immer im persönlichen Zwiespalt wenn es auf Aal geht. Ganz schwieriges Thema im Bezug auf Aal für mich. Ein Fangverbot wäre für mich ein herber, traditioneller Verlust dt. Angelei. Deutscher Aalfang hat für mich was wie die Stierkämpfe oder Fuchsjagden. Nicht richtig, aber wichtiges Kulturgut.
> Egoistisch, ich weiß, aber ehrlich.
> Mag es mir nicht nehmen lassen.


Ich weiß was Du meinst*, und kanns Dir nachfühlen, für mich ist die nächtliche Aalangelei zu den frühesten und liebsten Angelerinnerungen, und immer noch gehören ein paar Abende auf Aal zum Angeljahr dazu, und wenn möglich natürlich auch der eine oder andere Schleicher für die Pfanne.
Da würd mir was fehlen.
Aber noch ists ja nicht soweit, und falls wenn sobald es so kommt, dann erinnere ich mich daran was jemand anders weiter oben schrieb, sinngemäß: Es gibt viele Fische, die sich mit tierischen Ködern nachts beangeln lassen, der Rest ist _tace._
Hg
Minimax

*also, den Zwiespalt zwischen angeln wollen und dem dramtischen Bestandseinbruch, die Idee Aalangeln als nationales Kulturgut zu identifizieren ist mir eher fremd.


----------



## DenizJP (8. November 2021)

mein meist gefanger Fisch letztes und dieses Jahr waren vor allem die Aale.

Der Ansitz, der Drill, die bimmelnde Aalglocke (ja!!) - das alles wäre schon ein herber Verlust...andererseits das komplette Verschwinden der Spezies natürlich noch übler....


----------



## MarkusZ (8. November 2021)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Naja es steht ja klar und deutlich drin "Hege und Pflege des Fischbestandes"...


Eben, von Besatz steht da nichts.

In Bayern gilt z.B. auch bei Besatzfragen das Leitbild der Nachhaltigkeit.

Das wird aber leider nicht überall richtig verstanden.


----------



## rustaweli (8. November 2021)

Das hört sich für jedoch gleich viel sachlicher und angenehmer an. Einfach die Zeit zum Lesen nehmen. 


			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.aal-initiative.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/Sonderdruck-Fischmagazin-Aal-Workshop-IFEA-10.03.2020.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwj4hafmjIn0AhV2R_EDHbhOAro4ChAWegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw1xVzbyp-mB2ydErGUufiNb


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber noch ists ja nicht soweit, und falls wenn sobald es so kommt, dann erinnere ich mich daran was jemand anders weiter oben schrieb, sinngemäß: Es gibt viele Fische, die sich mit tierischen Ködern nachts beangeln lassen, der Rest ist _tace._


Dann wird als nächster Schritt das Nachtangelverbot eingeführt. Und so folgt die weitere, unaufhaltsame Kastration der angelnden Gesellschaft.


----------



## Minimax (8. November 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dann wird als nächster Schritt das Nachtangelverbot eingeführt. Und so folgt die weitere, unaufhaltsame Kastration der angelnden Gesellschaft.


Na, so schwarz würde ich es nicht sehen. Das gabs ja leider in Ba-Wü, aber wurde dann ja jetzt gekippt. Ist also die Frage, welche Möglichkeiten es dafür gibt, und welchem Bestand großflächige Nachtangelverbote haben könnten.

Und neben allerlei Cypriniden ist ja besonders der Wels ein vorwiegend nachtaktiv Fisch. Der ist in vielen Gewässern -auch in Konkurrenz zum Aal- unverhältnismässig auf dem Vormarsch, vielerorts unerwünscht.  Insofern wäre eine verstärkte (nächtliche) Beangelung und Entnahme des Welses etwas, was man argumentativ als Beitrag zum Schutz der Aale vorbringen könnte.

Ich fürchte, Aalfangverbot ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, ich glaube aber von generellen Nachtangelverboten allein zur Aalschonung sind wir noch weit entfernt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. November 2021)

mich interessiert wo die diese Zahl 276 to her haben?
Was im Übrigen in etwa der wöchentlichen Todesrate der Staustufe Iffezheim entpricht


----------



## jkc (8. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ....276 to her haben?
> Was im Übrigen in etwa der wöchentlichen Todesrate der Staustufe Iffezheim entpricht


What?


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2021)

Hallo,

da müsste dann der Rhein oberhalb Iffezheim vor Aalen überquellen, wenn das so wäre.

Und die Fischtreppe ständig mit Aalen verstopft.


----------



## feko (8. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Doch, wenn in diesen Gewässern wird dann zukünftig nicht mehr besetzt, also die Glasaale bleiben dem natürlichen Kreislauf erhalten. Ein Kompromiss könnte ein Besatzverbot für Gewässer ohne Abwandermöglichkeit sein. Mache ich bei mir im Verein ganz konsequent. Aalbesatz findet nur in den Flüssen statt, obwohl die Mitglieder maulen. Das nehme ich auf meine Kappe.


Problem bei uns sind die kleinkraftwerke. 
Die Fulda ist einer der meistverbautesten Gewässer. 
Ein riesen Problem


----------



## DreisterBrassenmeister (8. November 2021)

Komplettes Fangverbot wäre mir zu viel, auch wenn ich selbst kaum auf Aal angel.

Ich würde eher eine Schonzeit für so 2 Sommermonate durchsetzen und dann Fanglimit von 5 im Jahr oder sowas (so ähnlich haben wir das beim Lachs auch), auch in geschlossenen Gewässern. Zwar wandern die nicht ab, aber je mehr rauskommt, desto mehr kommt oft durch Besatz wieder rein. Das ist das Problem dabei. Da kann man immer noch 1x gut räuchern, es wird weniger entnommen und weniger besetzt. Allerdings sind Angler nur ein Faktor...da ist jede Partei gefragt.


----------



## rippi (8. November 2021)

Haltet mich für einen extraordinär, überschlauen Meisterwisser, aber ich habe da, glaube ich, eine bessere Idee: Vielleicht könnte man ja auch einfach die  Aale in den verbauten Flüssen und abflussfreien Seen fangen und dann einen großen Aalbesatz in der Sargassosee machen?


----------



## feko (8. November 2021)

Am bayerischen Main gibt es auch Aalschokker. Dort kommen die Aale aber nicht auf den Wochenmarkt sondern werden direkt an die Nordsee gefahren um die Kraftwerke zu umgehen.


----------



## rustaweli (8. November 2021)

Was mich irritiert sind die unterschiedlichen Zahlen und Aussagen. In meinem obigen Link geht es mit Beständen und Rückkehrer aufwärts, Besatz fruchtet und hilft, wenn auch langsam. Ebenso sind die Mortalitätsraten bei Transport, Besatz viel geringer denn beim WWF. 
Wem und was nun glauben...


----------



## feko (8. November 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Vergiss es. Hier in Mittelfranken besetzen die Dorfvereine nachwievor Aal in nicht unerheblicher Zahl. Besetzt werden ogt vorgestreckte Aale, die man hier abholt oder zuschicken lässt: https://fischzucht-gerstner.de/fischangebot/satzfische.html
> 
> Mir waren die schon immer zu teuer. Pro besetztem Aal landet man bei ca. 80 Cent. Aber unser alter Vorstand hat auch immer dort bestellt und jeden Tümpel besetzt. Jetzt setzen wir nur noch Glasaal in zwei Flüsse, und das auch nur dann, wenn der Verband den Besatz fördert.


Kann man nur hoffen das die auch durchkommen. 
Glasaale sind ein perfektes Barschfutter. 
Lg


----------



## feko (8. November 2021)

DreisterBrassenmeister schrieb:


> Komplettes Fangverbot wäre mir zu viel, auch wenn ich selbst kaum auf Aal angel.
> 
> Ich würde eher eine Schonzeit für so 2 Sommermonate durchsetzen und dann Fanglimit von 5 im Jahr oder sowas (so ähnlich haben wir das beim Lachs auch), auch in geschlossenen Gewässern. Zwar wandern die nicht ab, aber je mehr rauskommt, desto mehr kommt oft durch Besatz wieder rein. Das ist das Problem dabei. Da kann man immer noch 1x gut räuchern, es wird weniger entnommen und weniger besetzt. Allerdings sind Angler nur ein Faktor...da ist jede Partei gefragt.


In Hessen gibt es eine 3 monatige Schonzeit. Oktober bis Februar. 
Vg


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. November 2021)

feko schrieb:


> In Hessen gibt es eine 3 monatige Schonzeit. Oktober bis Februar.
> Vg


Das würde ich mir gerne mal erklären lassen,was soll das bringen ?


----------



## rippi (8. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir gerne mal erklären lassen, was soll das bringen ?


Damit will man die 2-3 Leute grämen, die in den tiefen Seen im Winter gezielt Aale fangen.


----------



## feko (8. November 2021)

Ja also ich fange regelmäßig Aal im Januar.


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2021)

Hallo,


feko schrieb:


> sondern werden direkt an die Nordsee gefahren um die Kraftwerke zu umgehen.


Ich kenne da nur die Aaltaxis von Harrbach zum Rhein.

Direkt in die Nordsee wäre natürlich besser, weil sie dann auch an den holländsichen Aalschokkern vorbei wären.

Der DAFV hat schon gedroht die Aaltaxis einstellen zu wollen, wenn ein Fangverbot kommt.  Die in Unterfranken werden aber vom dortigen Fischereiverband unterstützt, der gar nicht Mitglied im DAFV ist.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Ebenso sind die Mortalitätsraten bei Transport, Besatz viel geringer denn beim WWF.
> Wem und was nun glauben...


Wer sich gegen Glasaal und Farmaale positioniert nimmt vermutlich den Extremwert und spricht von "bis zu 40%", wer dafür ist nimmt eher die niedrigeren Durchschnittswerte.


Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir gerne mal erklären lassen,was soll das bringen ?


Dass  Blankaal während der Abwanderung nicht so einfach abgefischt werden können?
Wenn die Schonzeit nur für Angler gelten würde, hätte das weniger Sinn.


----------



## feko (8. November 2021)

Uh wirklich nur harrbach?
Na immerhin... Es hat trotzdem das geschmäckle das alle Aale dort künstlich besetzt worden sind.
Ganz üble Situation


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2021)

Hallo,


feko schrieb:


> Uh wirklich nur harrbach?


Ich kenne halt nur die.

Wäre besser, wenn es weiter stromauf auch schon welche gäbe, denn bis Harrbach sind z.B. die Blankaale aus dem oberfränkischen Main, Rednitz/Regnitzsystem etc. schon ziemlich aufgerieben.

Noch besser wäre vermutlich dort gar nicht zu besetzen.


----------



## feko (8. November 2021)

Hatte auch an harrbach gedacht als ich den Beitrag geschrieben habe.
Man muss sich mal vorstellen...
Alle Aale werden dort künstlich besetzt.
Um dann gefangen zu werden und an den Rhein chauffiert zu werden.
Und es werden im Grunde nur die Aale gefangen die die Schleuse unversehrt passiert haben.
Also absteigende Aale.
Oder hab ich einen Denkfehler?
[für alle die die Situation nicht kennen der Aalschokker ist unter einer Schleuse bzw einem Wasserkraftwerk] 
Es gibt auch eine Doku im Netz.
Vg


----------



## feko (8. November 2021)




----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2021)

Hallo,


feko schrieb:


> Oder hab ich einen Denkfehler?


Vermutlich nicht.

Wenn an jedem Kraftwerk der Bestand um 15- 30% ausgedünnt wird, kommen da nicht mehr viele Blankaale im Rhein an.

Die meisten Kraftwerke gab es aber  schon, als die Bestandssituation noch wesentlich besser war.  Und damals waren die auch noch fischschädlcher als heutzutage.  Aaltaxis gab es vor 30/40 jahren auch noch nicht.

2020 wurde als Rekordjahr für Glasaale gefeiert, wäre früher aber als ziemlich mau bezeichnet worden.  Hat sich halt von ganz, ganz schlecht auf ganz schlecht verbessert.  Ob Zufall oder Trend muss sich noch zeigen.

Kann vermutlich nicht allein an der Wasserkraft liegen, auch wenn sie sicherlich ein wesentlicher Faktor ist.

An den Anglerfängen natürlich auch nicht.

Aber wenn viele Faktoren zusammenspielen und sich jeder nur den schwarzen Peter zuspielt, ändert sich an der Lage nichts.


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. November 2021)

Eins der großen Probleme,ist das........................​


----------



## rustaweli (8. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wer sich gegen Glasaal und Farmaale positioniert nimmt vermutlich den Extremwert und spricht von "bis zu 40%", wer dafür ist nimmt eher die niedrigeren Durchschnittswerte.


Das ist mir für solch ein Thema mit eventueller großen Tragweite zu einfach gedacht. 
Für mich stoßen da völlig verschiedene Interpretationen und Welten aufeinander! 
Die einen sprechen von Bestandssterben, fordern Fangstopp und berufen sich zudem auf horrende Mortalitätsraten. Entstanden der Briand Studie von '12, mit einem Fischer samt wenigen Fahrten. Die anderen sprechen von Erfolgen und nachweislichen Bestandsverbesserungen. Auch erfülle die Artenbedrohung "nur" einen von 5(!) nötigen Aspekten. Bei Fang, Besatz und Sterblichkeit beruft man sich auf die aktuellste Studie vom IfB mit FishPass, 41 Ausfahrten mit verschiedenen Fischern, 11 Fangzügen je Ausfahrt samt vielen verschiedenen Fangmethoden. Alle Verluste liegen angefangen von Fang bis Besatz bei insgesamt 15 Prozent. 
Das ist mir dann doch alles zu arg gegensätzlich, ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. November 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dann wird als nächster Schritt das Nachtangelverbot eingeführt. Und so folgt die weitere, unaufhaltsame Kastration der angelnden Gesellschaft.


Das Risiko sehe ich nicht. Für die Angler in Bayern wurde sogar die nächtliche Ausgangssperre während des Corona-Lockdowns außer Kraft gesetzt, wenn der Angler gezielt auf Waller angeln ging. Mich hätte zwar mal interessiert, wie ein Polizist das Gegenteil beweisen will, aber der Waller ist hier in Mittelfranken mittlerweile tatsächlich der nächtliche Zielfisch Nummer #1 und es gilt wegen der starken Vermehrung Entnahmepflicht. Ich hatte dieses Jahr 12 Stück von 30cm bis 1,4m. Zurückgesetzt wurde keiner. Gebraten und geräuchert ein Traum.


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2021)

Hallo,


rustaweli schrieb:


> Für mich stoßen da völlig verschiedene Interpretationen und Welten aufeinander!


Schon klar. Ich halte den WWF da für ebensowenig unvoreingenommen wir die Fischereiverbände.

Dass es z.B. dem DAFV vermutlich nicht um Natur- und Artenschutz geht, sondern nur um Erhalt der Aalfangmöglichkeiten dürfte nach dem letzten Statement klar sein.  Werden die meisten Angler aber auch von einer Interessenvertretung so erwarten.

WWF-Unterstützer haben da natürlich andere Ansprüche an die Verlautbarungen ihrer Organisation.



rustaweli schrieb:


> Artenbedrohung "nur" einen von 5(!) nötigen Aspekten.


Stimmt zwar, aber einen Bestandseinbruch um 90% würde ich jetzt auch nicht als mickrig bezeichnen.



rustaweli schrieb:


> und nachweislichen Bestandsverbesserungen


Ist schon klar.  Wenn es die Bestände am Boden sind , machen realtiv wenige Individuen mehr zwar eine größere erscheinende Prozentzahl aus, aber im Vergleich zu "normalen" Zeiten ist das nicht gerade viel.

Aber jeder sieht das natürlich aus seiner Warte und interpretiert das so, wie es in seine Argumentation passt.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Waller ist hier in Mittelfranken mittlerweile tatsächlich der nächtliche Zielfisch Nummer #1 und es gilt wegen der starken Vermehrung Entnahmepflicht.


Kann ich gut nachvollziehen und finde das absolut sinnvoll.

Ist ja nicht nur in MFR so. Am oberfränkischen Main ebenso, dafür Rücksetzpflicht für Rotfedern.
Ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht, weiß ich nicht.
Für den Aalbestand wäre verstärkte Welsentnahme jedenfalls sicher kein Schaden, auch wenn die Wirkung sicher deutlich geringer wäre als bei anderen Maßnahmen.


----------



## Gert-Show (8. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Für den Aalbestand wäre verstärkte Welsentnahme jedenfalls sicher kein Schaden, auch wenn die Wirkung sicher deutlich geringer wäre als bei anderen Maßnahmen.


Dem Aalbestand helfen würde auch eine verstärkte Dezimierung der schwarzen Flügel-Pest.


----------



## fishhawk (8. November 2021)

Hallo,

helfen würden sicher viele Maßnahmen.

Welche tatsächlich durchsetzbar sein werden. muss die Zukunft zeigen.


----------



## Minimax (8. November 2021)

Also, beim Lesen merke ich: Offenbar würde dem Aalbestand alles, wirklich alles helfen, ausser einer Reduzierung der Entnahme durch Angler...
Ich meine, ich als Angler müsste natürlich total supidupi -okelidokeli-A-OK mit dieser Haltung sein, das Problem ist nur: Wie vermitteln wir das der Restgesellschaft, ohne das sie sich kaputtlacht?


----------



## rippi (8. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, beim Lesen merke ich: Offenbar würde dem Aalbestand alles, wirklich alles helfen, ausser einer Reduzierung der Entnahme durch Angler...
> Ich meine, ich als Angler müsste natürlich total supidupi -okelidokeli-A-OK mit dieser Haltung sein, das Problem ist nur: Wie vermitteln wir das der Restgesellschaft, ohne das sie sich kaputtlacht?


Gewalt und Aggresion. Manchmal muss man die Nichtanglerschaft auch zu ihrem Glück zwingen.


----------



## feko (8. November 2021)

Freitagsdemos


----------



## rustaweli (8. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, beim Lesen merke ich: Offenbar würde dem Aalbestand alles, wirklich alles helfen, ausser einer Reduzierung der Entnahme durch Angler...
> Ich meine, ich als Angler müsste natürlich total supidupi -okelidokeli-A-OK mit dieser Haltung sein, das Problem ist nur: Wie vermitteln wir das der Restgesellschaft, ohne das sie sich kaputtlacht?


Wenn ich auf alle Forderungen der "Gesellschaft", wer immer dies ist, eingehen müsste, wäre das Ende nahe. Dann könnten wir als Veganer nackt und nur mit Blättern bedeckt durch Wälder hüpfen, stets darauf achtend keine Ameise zu zertreten. Falls dies auch nicht gelingt, wäre ich für eine Pulverisierung unserer Art. 
Wer frei von Sünde werfe den ersten Stein! Zumal hier ja gegensprüchliche Aussagen im Raum stehen. 
Ich bin kein reiner Aalangler, aber mag ihn mir auch nicht aus eventueller(!) Hysterie oder Ideologie nehmen lassen. Das ist meine rote Linie, beim jetzigen Faktenstand. Was dem einen der Dorsch, Mefo, bewußter Release, SUV, Tiefkühllachs, Klamotten aus Bangladesch, Kamin, CO2 Fußabdruck, ist mir der Aalfang. 
Bin ich nun ein schlechter Mensch - nö. 
Meine es nicht böse.


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Freitagsdemos


Friday for Räucheraal
Vorneweg Aal Dieter


----------



## rustaweli (8. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Friday for Räucheraal
> Vorneweg Aal Dieter


Bin dabei.


----------



## Minimax (8. November 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf alle Forderungen der "Gesellschaft", wer immer dies ist, eingehen müsste, wäre das Ende nahe. Dann könnten wir als Veganer nackt und nur mit Blättern bedeckt durch Wälder hüpfen, stets darauf achtend keine Ameise zu zertreten. Falls dies auch nicht gelingt, wäre ich für eine Pulverisierung unserer Art.
> Wer frei von Sünde werfe den ersten Stein! Zumal hier ja gegensprüchliche Aussagen im Raum stehen.
> Ich bin kein reiner Aalangler, aber mag ihn mir auch nicht aus eventueller(!) Hysterie oder Ideologie nehmen lassen. Das ist meine rote Linie, beim jetzigen Faktenstand. Was dem einen der Dorsch, Mefo, bewußter Release, SUV, Tiefkühllachs, Klamotten aus Bangladesch, Kamin, CO2 Fußabdruck, ist mir der Aalfang.
> Bin ich nun ein schlechter Mensch - nö.
> Meine es nicht böse.


Markige Worte. Ist ja alles richtig, aber man muss schon etwas darauf achten, woher der Wind weht, und sich dementsprechend positionieren.

Andernfalls findet man sich vielleicht ein paar Jahre  Jahren als Ganzkörperpräparat in ner Vitrine im Völkerkundemuseum wieder, Südwester aufm Kopp und mit Fliegenrute, Big Game Multi und nem Plastikaal dran, untendrunter das Etikett "der letzte freilaufende Angler Deutschlands, erlegt 202X"


----------



## rustaweli (8. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Markige Worte. Ist ja alles richtig, aber man muss schon etwas darauf achten, woher der Wind weht, und sich dementsprechend positionieren.
> 
> Andernfalls findet man sich vielleicht ein paar Jahre  Jahren als Ganzkörperpräparat in ner Vitrine im Völkerkundemuseum wieder, Südwester aufm Kopp und mit Fliegenrute, Big Game Multi und nem Plastikaal dran, untendrunter das Etikett "der letzte freilaufende Angler Deutschlands, erlegt 202X"


Ich weiß, war sehr polemisch und über das Ziel hinaus, zu emotional. Aber wir diskutieren ja unter uns, uns Anglern. Es kommen immer mehr Verbote, Einschränkungen. Nun ist halt der Aal an der Reihe und trifft somit auch mich und dass irgendwie ins Mark. Bin selbst verwundert. Aber ein großer, nostalgischer Raum meiner Kindheit und Jugend scheint genommen zu werden. Die jährliche Saison mit meinem Onkel, die zukünftigen Momente mit meinen Kindern. Frei nach Patrik Svensson - nie war ich meinem Vater so nahe wie beim Aalangeln. Die ganze verbundene Romantik mit dem Aalangeln. Die Dämmerung, Sternenhimmel, Knicklichter, Glocken, tiefe Einkehr. All dies nur möglich mit dem mystischsten Fisch aller Fische, seinen Geheimnissen. Vorkommend in etlichen Mythen der Völker, Midgaard, Samoa und Sina...
Scheinbar werde ich beim Aal zu sentimental.
Sorry!


----------



## Raven87 (9. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Eben, von Besatz steht da nichts.
> 
> In Bayern gilt z.B. auch bei Besatzfragen das Leitbild der Nachhaltigkeit.
> 
> Das wird aber leider nicht überall richtig verstanden.


Wie willst du sonst den Fischbestand pflegen, nur mit raus angeln? Ist doch selbstredend, dass auch nachhaltiger Besatz getätigt werden muss


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, absolut, das ist richtig. Die genannten Faktoren hängen natürlich indirekt ebenfalls mit dem Gesamtrückgang der Spezies zusammen.
> Aale in abgeschlossene Gewässer oder solche, bei denen keinerlei Chance auf Rückkehr besteht, zu besetzen ist jedenfalls vor diesem Hintergrund nicht sehr verantwortungsvoll eine Eselei. *Aber ich glaube, das wird kaum noch gemacht.*



*Doch .*.. 

Bin mit mehreren Vereinskollegen verschiedener Seen in Kontakt - man trifft sich meist zufällig im Angelladen oder auch einfach mal so im "Zentrum".

Aalbesatz ist seit Jahren fest im Vereinsleben "verwurzelt".

Die Vorstände bestehen auf Aalbesatz.

Das perfide daran ist nicht nur der Besatz, sondern auch die schlechte Verzehrsfähigkeit - die Baggerseeaale haben nicht sehr viel zu fressen, gehen auf Fischbrut/Krebse und bleiben recht schlank - dafür aber "Lang" ... für die Küche fast eine Nullnummer.

Aal , Wels und Karpfen bspw. sind nachtaktiv - an den Baggerseen, die von der übrigen Bevölkerung teils stark frequentiert werden, sind das die Zielfische,

um in der dunklen Stunde mal "in Ruhe" angeln zu können.

Wie gesagt, Aalbesatz ist die Regel.

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da müsste dann der Rhein oberhalb Iffezheim vor Aalen überquellen, wenn das so wäre.
> 
> Und die Fischtreppe ständig mit Aalen verstopft.


ein Kollege der dort arbeitet sagte mir dass um diese Zeit täglich ein Container voll im Rechen wäre.
Ok, hab mal nachgerechnet:  7 Tage mal 7 to =49 to
das ist aber immer noch eine enorme Menge


----------



## MarkusZ (9. November 2021)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Wie willst du sonst den Fischbestand pflegen,


Manchen Leuten fällt dazu außer Besatz tatsächlich nicht viel ein.

Ob sich Besatz positiv oder negativ auf die Bestandspflege auswirkt, hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab.

Und weil diese Faktoren und der Begriff Nachhaltigkeit anscheinend unterschiedlich interpretiert werden, haben die Fischereibehörden bei uns in der Gegend Besatzverbote für bestimmte Fischarten in bestimmten Gewässern verfügt.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> 7 Tage mal 7 to =49 to


Bleibt die Frage wie diese enormen Mengen zuvor oberhalb in den Rhein gelangen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. November 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Scheinbar werde ich beim Aal zu sentimental.
> Sorry!


Da würde ich sogar sagen, senitmentaal.  
Geht mir genauso....


----------



## Laichzeit (9. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage wie diese enormen Mengen zuvor oberhalb in den Rhein gelangen.


Früher wurde sehr viel Aal besetzt. Im Hochrhein gibt es seit 30 Jahren ein Besatzstopp, da der Bestand damals so groß war, dass andere Fischarten und Krebse zurückgegangen sind.


----------



## Raven87 (9. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Manchen Leuten fällt dazu außer Besatz tatsächlich nicht viel ein.
> 
> Ob sich Besatz positiv oder negativ auf die Bestandspflege auswirkt, hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab.
> 
> ...


Na dann schlau uns mal auf


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Manchen Leuten fällt dazu außer Besatz tatsächlich nicht viel ein.
> 
> Ob sich Besatz positiv oder negativ auf die Bestandspflege auswirkt, hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab.
> 
> ...


das Meiste wohl durch Besatz, aber auch über Fischtreppen und Schleusen


----------



## MarkusZ (9. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> as Meiste wohl durch Besatz, aber auch über Fischtreppen und Schleusen



 Wenn dort 49 Tonnen erwachsene Aale  pro Woche verloren gehen, müsste vermutlich ein Mehrfaches der gesamten europäischen Glasaalfänge allein in den Rhein oberhalb Iffezheim besetzt werden, um diese Mengen zu erreichen.

In der dortigen Fischtreppe werden m.W. nur so ca. 65000 Aufsteiger im ganzen Jahr gezählt.


----------



## MarkusZ (9. November 2021)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Na dann schlau uns mal auf


Wenn es Dich interessiert,  lies mal in der einschlägigen Fachliteratur für Gewässerbewirtschafter/Gewässerwarte.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wenn dort 49 Tonnen erwachsene Aale  pro Woche verloren gehen, müsste vermutlich ein Mehrfaches der gesamten europäischen Glasaalfänge allein in den Rhein oberhalb Iffezheim besetzt werden, um diese Mengen zu erreichen.
> 
> In der dortigen Fischtreppe werden m.W. nur so ca. 65000 Aufsteiger im ganzen Jahr gezählt.


wie dem auch sei, die Zahlen stimmen hinten und vorne nicht.
Wie kommen die drauf, dass Angler 276 To Aale fangen? 
Das Fischtreppen nur sehr bedingt funktionieren brauchen wir ja nicht zu diskutieren.
Seltsamerweise werden an keinem Kraftwerk die Verluste dokumentiert, da ist man auf Whistleblower angewiesen


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. November 2021)

Ich möchte ganz gerne Alles ganz doll richtig machen und werde hiermit feierlich zum

*Nicht**AalangelndenvollVeganenklimaschützendenGenderdingens *

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich möchte ganz gerne Alles ganz doll richtig machen und werde hiermit feierlich zum
> 
> *Nicht**AalangelndenvollVeganenklimaschützendenGenderdingens *
> 
> R.S.


aber nur mit veganem ökostrom


----------



## MarkusZ (9. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise werden an keinem Kraftwerk die Verluste dokumentiert


Dass Kraftwerke einen wesentlichen Beitrag zur Bestandsbedrohung leisten, ist wohl unumstritten.

Dass  Kraftwerksbetreiber und selbst grün angehauchte Poltiker kein Interesse daran haben, dass das Ausmaß der Schäden publik wird, kann ich mir gut vortstellen.

Wenn aber die Verlustrate so immens hoch ist, warum setzt man dort oben dann noch Aale?

Gibt es da nicht besser geeignete Gewässer, wo der Fortpflanzugszyklus weniger stark beeinflusst wird?

Aber wie schon gesagt, Nachhaltigkeit beim Besatz wird halt unterschiedlich interpretiert.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. November 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich möchte ganz gerne Alles ganz doll richtig machen und werde hiermit feierlich zum
> 
> *Nicht**AalangelndenvollVeganenklimaschützendenGenderdingens *
> 
> R.S.


Inkl. Boosterimpfung


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. November 2021)

Woher weißt Du, dass die ansteht ?! 

R.S.

Aales hat ein Ende, nur die ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. November 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Inkl. Boosterimpfung


Die 5. te..........................


----------



## jkc (9. November 2021)

Moin, gibt's irgendwo seriöse Untersuchungen, wie wirksam ein guter Aalabstieg / Bypass davor schützt, dass die Viecher am Rechen hängen bleiben?
Oder generell, wieviele % man mit einem guten Konzept an einer Turbine vorbei bekommen kann?

Ich sage mal so, insgesamt fallen mir wenige Gründe gegen ein komplettes Fangverbot ein, zumindest wenn das wirklich auch ein komplettes, sprich auch für die Berufsfischerei wäre; Wenn da nicht der Eindruck wäre, dass dann einfach nur paar Prozentpunkte mehr an den Wasserkraftanlagen verrecken werden.

Grüße JK


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, gibt's irgendwo seriöse Untersuchungen, wie wirksam ein guter Aalabstieg / Bypass davor schützt, dass die Viecher am Rechen hängen bleiben?
> Oder generell, wieviele % man mit einem guten Konzept an einer Turbine vorbei bekommen kann?
> 
> Ich sage mal so, insgesamt fallen mir wenige Gründe gegen ein komplettes Fangverbot ein, zumindest wenn das wirklich auch ein komplettes, sprich auch für die Berufsfischerei wäre; Wenn da nicht der Eindruck wäre, dass dann einfach nur paar Prozentpunkte mehr an den Wasserkraftanlagen verrecken werden.
> ...


Es gibt kein gutes Konzept,an der Turbine vorbei zu kommen................


----------



## rustaweli (9. November 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Inkl. Boosterimpfung


Ich sag mal so, ich mag Kimmich.


----------



## jkc (9. November 2021)

Die Frage ist dann, warum nicht. 
Ich kann den Film aktuell vom Handy leider nicht gucken.
Bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass es technisch gesehen deutlich bessere Möglichkeiten gibt als an den meisten (allen) Anlagen in der Praxis vorhanden.

PS. Ich wäre dankbar, wenn ihr den Corona- Quatsch hier raushalten könnt.
Ist doch sonst schon allgegenwärtig.



Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> . Ich wäre dankbar, wenn ihr den Corona- Quatsch hier raushalten könnt.



Genau.


----------



## rustaweli (9. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, gibt's irgendwo seriöse Untersuchungen, wie wirksam ein guter Aalabstieg / Bypass davor schützt, dass die Viecher am Rechen hängen bleiben?
> Oder generell, wieviele % man mit einem guten Konzept an einer Turbine vorbei bekommen kann?
> 
> Ich sage mal so, insgesamt fallen mir wenige Gründe gegen ein komplettes Fangverbot ein, zumindest wenn das wirklich auch ein komplettes, sprich auch für die Berufsfischerei wäre; Wenn da nicht der Eindruck wäre, dass dann einfach nur paar Prozentpunkte mehr an den Wasserkraftanlagen verrecken werden.
> ...


Das lässt sich pauschal nicht sagen, da viele Variablen mit reinspielen. Das Kraftwerk oder den Rechen scheint es nicht zu geben. In dem Text sind unten auch noch Links. Irgendwo hätte ich vor langer Zeit eine gute Studie gelesen, vielleicht finde ich die dieser Tage. 








						Gibt es fischverträgliche Wasserkraftwerke?
					

Auch moderne Wasserkraftwerke schützen Fische nicht immer besser als konventionelle. Neben der Technologie spielen auch der spezifische Standort des Kraftwerks und die dort vorkommenden Fischarten beim Fischschutz eine Rolle. Ein Forschungsteam an der Technischen Universität München (TUM) hat...




					www.tum.de


----------



## Raven87 (9. November 2021)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wenn es Dich interessiert,  lies mal in der einschlägigen Fachliteratur für Gewässerbewirtschafter/Gewässerwarte.


Ich weiß wie es funktioniert... Du anscheinend nicht, mehr wollte ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## rustaweli (9. November 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das lässt sich pauschal nicht sagen, da viele Variablen mit reinspielen. Das Kraftwerk oder den Rechen scheint es nicht zu geben. In dem Text sind unten auch noch Links. Irgendwo hätte ich vor langer Zeit eine gute Studie gelesen, vielleicht finde ich die dieser Tage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jkc 


			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://rp.baden-wuerttemberg.de/fileadmin/RP-Internet/Freiburg/Abteilung_5/Referat_57/_DocumentLibraries/KraftwerkReckingenOffenlage/D07_13_Fachbericht-Fischschutz.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjVg6n6w4v0AhX5SfEDHZrPABE4ChAWegQICRAB&usg=AOvVaw0k5OBTYJFIYcD9tsPHn1yT


----------



## MarkusZ (9. November 2021)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Ich weiß wie es funktioniert.


Warum fragst Du dann?

Darfst aber ruhig glauben zu wissen was ich weiß oder nicht, wenn Dich das glücklicher macht.   



jkc schrieb:


> Wenn da nicht der Eindruck wäre, dass dann einfach nur paar Prozentpunkte mehr an den Wasserkraftanlagen verrecken werden.


Es können aber nur dort mehr  Aale in den WKA verrecken, wo sie oberhalb besetzt werden.

Deshalb würde auch m.E. ein Fangstopp nur in solchen  Gewässern Sinn machen, wo ein signifikanter Anteil der abwandernden Aale auch die Sargassosee erreichen könnte. 

Für die Gewässer wo das nicht der Fall ist, würde nur ein Besatzstopp was bringen, wenn der Besatz dafür dann in besser geeignete Gewässer wandert.  Den bereits vorhandenen Bestand sehe ich als Anglerfang besser verwertet als gehäckselt in den Kraftwerken.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. November 2021)

es ist völlig egal, ob ein aal bei der Wanderung flussauf oder flussab geschreddert wird.
Weibliche Aale wandern flussauf bis in die kleinsten Rinnsaale.
Männliche Aale bleiben größtenteils in den Mündungsbereichen der Flüsse.
Bei der Wanderung flussauf nutzt nur ein geringer Teil die Fischtreppen, die meißten folgen der stärksten Strömung
und gelangen so in die Turbinen oder werden glücklich geschleust. 
Würde man den Besatz einstellen, steht zu befürchten, dass sich das Geschlechterverhältnis so sehr verschiebt,
dass eine erfolgreiche Fortpflanzung mangels Weibchen gefährdet wäre.

Die meissten werden zwar geschreddert, aber eben nicht alle


----------



## feko (9. November 2021)

Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen das in Zukunft noch mehr in Wasserkraft gesetzt wird.
Dann werden es Wanderfische noch schwerer haben.
Eine von vielen grünen widersprüchlichkeiten.


----------



## jkc (9. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Würde man den Besatz einstellen, steht zu befürchten, dass sich das Geschlechterverhältnis so sehr verschiebt,
> dass eine erfolgreiche Fortpflanzung mangels Weibchen gefährdet wäre.


Hi, ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Aale unter schwindendem Bestand dazu neigen bevorzugt Weibchen auszubilden.
Kein Plan ob das so stimmt, aber ich kann Dir durchaus sagen, dass vor 20 Jahren bei uns ein Aal ü60cm selten war und heute der Großteil der Aale zwischen 65cm und 1m ist; was halt irgendwie dazu passen würde.

Grüße JK


----------



## andyblub (9. November 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber ein großer, nostalgischer Raum meiner Kindheit und Jugend scheint genommen zu werden. Die jährliche Saison mit meinem Onkel, die zukünftigen Momente mit meinen Kindern.



Geht mir genauso, Aalangeln mit leichtem Gepäck in der Sommerdämmerung und in die Nacht (ohne Zelt und Campingausstattung!) hinein, ist etwas ganz Besonderes und würde mir sehr fehlen. Übrigens, diesen Sommer habe ich 2x Holländer bei uns am Rhein (Gegend um Köln) getroffen, die auf Aal angelten und die Entspannung genossen, abends in Ruhe ihre Würmer baden zu dürfen und falls ein Aal zuppelt, ihn auch mitnehmen zu dürfen. Fand das ganz unterhaltsam und musste an den "Angleraustausch"-Rückkanal denken. Ansonsten spricht man ja eher darüber, wieviele deutsche Spinnfischer sich allwöchentlich auf den Weg in die Niederlande machen, um dort der Zander- und Hechtjagd zu frönen


----------



## fishhawk (9. November 2021)

Hallo,


andyblub schrieb:


> wieviele deutsche Spinnfischer sich allwöchentlich auf den Weg in die Niederlande machen,


Viele davon aber vermutlich aus gegenteiligen  Motiven als die beiden Holländer.   



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> die meißten folgen der stärksten Strömung
> und gelangen so in die Turbinen oder werden glücklich geschleust.


Das wusste ich bisher nicht. 

Das Wasser kommt mit mächtig Druck aus den Turbinen und i.dR. auch ziemlich senkrecht.


----------



## thanatos (9. November 2021)

Mich tangiert das Verbot nicht weder bin ich Aalangler noch Aalesser , ist ja ein sehr interessanter Fisch der
ja schon durch seine Lebensentwicklung einzigartig ist . Allerdings bin ich auch ein Gegner von bestimmten 
Besatzpraktiken - aus commerziellen Gründen oder nur um Wunschfische zu angeln das vorhandene 
Ökosysthem wird in jedem Fall gestört . 
Solange Geld die Welt regiert sind Fangverbote - pfffft- es wird immer Leute geben die das Risiko
einer Strafe mit der des Gewinns aufwiegen .
Frage warum hält man Fische nicht mittels einer Elektrosperre von den Turbinen fern , was 
bei einem Pumpwerk funktioniert müsste da doch auch machbar sein .


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. November 2021)

Viele Anlagen funktionieren bei der Inbetriebnahme, sind aber ohne Wartungskonzept.

So kann niemand feststellen, ob die Bypässe unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche nicht schon lange verstopft sind oder die FAA noch ihren Zweck erfüllt.


----------



## Reiko P (12. November 2021)

Phuh. Also hier im Ostsee und Boddenbereich rund um Rügen macht es absolut keinen Sinn Aale auszusetzten, wenn man nicht gleichzeitig die Kormorankolonien großflächig dezimiert. 4t Jungaal sind bei jetzigen Kormoranaufkommen in Jahr wieder weg. Fangverbot brauchen wir eigendlich nicht, weil es ziemlich sinnfrei geworden ist auf Aal zu angeln. Solange der Kormoran "unantastbar" ist verbrennt man nur Geld mit dem Aufwand Aal auszusetzten und unterschreibt gleichzeitig das Todesurteil für den Besatz.


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2021)

Hallo,


Reiko P schrieb:


> Also hier im Ostsee und Boddenbereich rund um Rügen macht es absolut keinen Sinn Aale auszusetzten, wenn man nicht gleichzeitig die Kormorankolonien großflächig dezimiert.


Da "man" das nicht darf also sinnlos.

Der NABU behauptet ja weiterhin standhaft, dass der Kormoran an großen Seen und Küsten überhaupt keinen signifikanten Einfluss auf Fischbestände hat.  Ich glaube mich allerdings an Berichte aus Schweden zu erinnern, wo man hochgerechnet hat, dass die Kormorane ungefähr die Menge Aale fressen, die man durch die Fangverbote für Angler und Fischer  eigentlich retten wollte.

Wobei die schwarzen Vögel sicher nicht das Hauptproblem sind, aber eben auch ein Zahnrad im Getriebe.

Der Wasserkraft wird die Politik vermutlich auch keine Auflagen machen wollen. 

Die Atlantischen Meeresströmungen kann die Politik sowieso nicht beeinflussen.

 Da bleiben dann nicht mehr viele Faktoren übrig,  wo die Politik handeln könnte.

Wenn es nicht gelingt Aale  künstlich nachzuzüchten, könnte das irgendwann kritisch werden.


----------



## Fruehling (12. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Wenn es nicht gelingt Aale  künstlich nachzuzüchten, könnte das irgendwann kritisch werden.



Das gelingt in NL seit Jahren schon.


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Das gelingt in NL seit Jahren schon.


Echt, den gesamten Zyklus? Das wäre ja großartig, hast Du dazu einen Link?


----------



## Fruehling (12. November 2021)

Den habe ich ärgerlicherweise nicht mehr... 

Geschah reproduzierbar unter Laborbedingungen in Edam-Volendam, es gab sogar ein Video dazu.


----------



## Minimax (12. November 2021)

Ja, es gibt ja in vielen Ländern schon Fortschritte, das Problem scheint die Fütterung der Larven zu sein. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen das es doch in den nächsten Jahren gelingt und man dann den Aale wirklich in Masse züchten kann.
Das würde natürlich viel Druck von den natürlichen Beständen nehmen und vielleicht die Rettung der Spezies sein. Und die verrückten illegalen Glaasaalpreise würden zusammenbrechen.

Andererseits würds natürlich auch den Druck von z.B. der Wasserkraft nehmen was verändern zu müssen, und man darf die genetische Vielfalt bei der Zucjt nicht aus dem Blick verlieren


----------



## Astacus74 (12. November 2021)

Mal ganz überspitzt
Droht der Golfstrom zu versiegen?​https://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.d...-versiegen.976.de.html?dram:article_id=494677

sollte das eintreten haben wir andere Probleme und das mit dem Aal hat sich erledigt,
ich hoffe aber das das nicht eintritt. 

Und ich bin immer noch der Meinung, erstmal den illegalen Glasaalfang stoppen und wenn wir Angler bluten sollen dann müssen auch
die Aalfarmen geschlossen werden und der Verkauf der Fischer sehr stark eingeschränkt werden.

Auch muß überlegt werden was mit den ganzen Nebenerwerbsfischern ist, egal ob Fluß oder Küste und was mit denen passieren soll.

Wasserkraftwerke müssen Fischfreundlicher werden, das sollten doch unsere Ingineure hinkriegen wir fliegen ins All aber ein Wasserkraftwerk 
Fischschonender zu gestalten klappt nicht?

Dann müssen alle Einbußen in Kauf nehmen und nicht nur wir Angler

Gruß Frank


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2021)

Hallo,


Astacus74 schrieb:


> Dann müssen alle Einbußen in Kauf nehmen und nicht nur wir Angler


Also wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, geht es nicht um Angelverbote, sondern um einen  kompletten Fangstopp für alle menschlichen Nutzer, inklusive Glasaalfang für Besatzmaßnahmen.

Damit wäre dann auch kein Besatz mehr möglich, da Satzaale ja bisher nur aus Wildfängen gezogen werden können.

Damit könnten  Aale langfristig nur noch solche Gewässer besiedeln, die sie aus eigener Kraft erreichen.

Da dürften bei uns in MFr so ziemlich alle Gewässer ausfallen.

Ob und wann die Bestände sich dadurch erholen und ob dann wieder auf Aal geangelt werden dürfte und Besatzfänge erlaubt würden, steht nicht im Papier.

Da die Aale, die bei uns hier in den Gewässern schwimmen, m.E. für den Fortpflanzungszyklus eh verloren sind, würde ein Fangstopp für diese Fische wahrscheinlich keinen Beitrag zur Arterhaltung leisten.

Aber so ins Detail gehen weder die Vorschläge des ICES noch die Gegenreaktion des DAFV.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt ja in vielen Ländern schon Fortschritte, *das Problem scheint die Fütterung der Larven zu sein.* Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen das es doch in den nächsten Jahren gelingt und man dann den Aale wirklich in Masse züchten kann....
> .....



Vielleicht könnte die Missus eine Aal-Torte backen? 

Also ich meine *für* die Aale, nich *aus* Aale 

R.S.


----------



## Astacus74 (13. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Also wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, geht es nicht um Angelverbote, sondern um einen kompletten Fangstopp für alle menschlichen Nutzer, inklusive Glasaalfang für Besatzmaßnahmen.



Der legale Glasaalfang für Besatzmaßnahmen muß weiter möglich sein und zwar für Gewässer in die die Aale schon immer auf natürlichen Weg
heimisch waren.
Also wären alle geschlossenen Gewässer ohne Abfluß zur Nordsee raus.

Gruß Frank


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2021)

Hallo,


Astacus74 schrieb:


> Also wären alle geschlossenen Gewässer ohne Abfluß zur Nordsee raus.


Geschlossene Gewässer haben eigentlich keinen Abfluss, zumindest keinen über den ein Wechseln der Fische in andere Gewässer möglich wäre.

Besatz macht m.E. nur dort Sinn, wo die Blankaale einigermaßen ungehindert abwandern können und auch in größerer Zahl das Meer erreichen.

Damit wären nicht nur geschlossene Gewässer raus, sondern auch der Donauraum und stark verbaute Nord/Ostseezuflüsse.

Wenn man der Meinung ist, dass die Glasaalbestände nach wie vor ausreichen um einen größeren Teil davon dem Fortplanzungskreislauf entziehen zu können, kann man natürlich diese Gewässer weiterhin besetzen.

Aber da scheiden sich halt die Geister.

Wenn es irgendwann gelingt Satzaale künstlich nachzuziehen, ändert sich die Sachlage natürlich schon.

Im Moment scheint man die Larven ja nur knapp 1 Monat am Leben erhalten zu können.


----------



## Astacus74 (13. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn es irgendwann gelingt Satzaale künstlich nachzuziehen, ändert sich die Sachlage natürlich schon.



Das wäre das beste für den natürlichen Bestand, dann könnten Aalfarmen Zuchtaal mästen.

Ich gehe noch weiter und sage das das komplette Fangverbot für alle europäischen Staaten gelten muß die einen natürlichen Aalbestand
haben oder hatten.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Im Moment scheint man die Larven ja nur knapp 1 Monat am Leben erhalten zu können.



Dann können wir nur hoffen das da bld ein Durchbruch gelingt


Gruß Frank


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich gehe noch weiter und sage das das komplette Fangverbot für alle europäischen Staaten gelten muß die einen natürlichen Aalbestand
> haben oder hatten.



Für alle europäischen Gewässer mit natürlichen Auf- und Abstiegsmöglichkeiten für Aale, würde ich sagen.

In Gewässern ohne Meeresverbindung, wo sie besetzt wurden aber nicht weg können, macht ein Fangverbot keinen Sinn.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn es irgendwann gelingt Satzaale künstlich nachzuziehen, ändert sich die Sachlage natürlich schon.


Mit Problemen wie beim Lachs in Norwegen


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2021)

Ich fürchte, dass bei erfolgreicher künstlicher Zucht der natürliche Bestand eher gefährdet als geschützt würde.


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> dass bei erfolgreicher künstlicher Zucht der natürliche Bestand eher gefährdet als geschützt würde.


Wenn der Zuchtaal nicht in geschlossene Gewässer, sondern in die Wildflüsse gesetzt würde, wohl schon.

Aber auch der aktuelle Besatz in Wildflüsse scheint ja nicht so ganz risikolos zu sein.

Ist ja nicht so, dass Glasaale aus Portugal,  Frankreich etc. unbedingt auf Ostsseezuflüsse geeicht sind.

Von Krankheitserregern, Parasiten etc.  ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn der Zuchtaal nicht in geschlossene Gewässer, sondern in die Wildflüsse gesetzt würde, wohl schon.
> 
> ...


richtig, und das wäre bei kommerzieller Zucht erst richtig schlimm


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das wäre bei kommerzieller Zucht erst richtig schlimm


Ich würde mal vermuten, dass in der Zucht da verstärkt mit Medikamenten, Impfungen oder Schädlingsgiften gearbeitet würde.

So lange ein Gewässer noch intakte Wildbestände hat, wäre ich nicht erpicht auf Besatz und auf  künstlich gezogene Fische schon zweimal nicht.

Wenn ich aber sehe, wie viele Tonnen Besatz an z.B. ReBo jährlich in den Flüssen landen,  glaube ich nicht, dass die Mehrheit so denkt.

Vielen dürfte die Herkunft der Fische egal sein, solange es wenigsten Nachschub für die Räuchertonne gibt.

Ist aber durchaus legitim so zu denken, will ich auch niemand absprechen.

Wir haben ja Meinungsvielfalt.


----------

